# Hs624 battery



## Zuknewbie (Nov 9, 2018)

How many CCA should the battery have for the hs624 with electric start?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Zuknewbie said:


> How many CCA should the battery have for the hs624 with electric start?


I believe that is a GX160 motor, correct? The GX120/GX160/GX200 engine manual says: "Use a 12-volt battery with an ampere-hour rating of at least 18 Ah". That is the same size battery as for a GX390 in an HSS1332AATD, and is probably overkill. The HSS724AATD only uses a VRLA 12Ah battery 31500-V45-800, so that's probably more appropriate.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I can add, my Honda dealer in Ontario, sold me a YB12AL-A, 12V 12Ah battery for my HS724TCD, sorry no p/n was offered.


----------

